
2007 – English Cross-Channel bridge bid revealed - edf13
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6517611.stm
======
edf13
> A submission for a £3bn three-lane motorway link was made to transport
> officials in April 1981, files released by the National Archives show.

£3bn! Seems positively cheap by todays bloated public contract standards!

